# Official Launch of Hive Tracks



## Deadeye351 (Jun 15, 2010)

Kinda cool, but was giving me a time out message when I fooled with the calender, and there is not (or i didn't see) the option for a hive top feeder.


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll have a look at the calendar issue... what browser are you using?


----------



## Deadeye351 (Jun 15, 2010)

Fire Fox


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

This is an "introduce yourself" forum. Please take discussion about the product to the thread in the Bee Forum.


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

I did, and got a great response. Thanks Barry.


----------

